

Ask HN: which mobile framework, if any, to use? - erlendm

Im developing a mobile web app for iOS and Android phones and Im not quite sure which approach to take.<p>Here are my options as I see them:<p>1. Use JQueryMobile or Sencha<p>I've had some experience with JQM when it was in alpha. I liked the structure and UI "look and feel" stuff, but the built in controls (ListView) were slow and the fixed positioning did not work as expected.<p>Haven't tried Sencha, but the pure Javascript approach seems abit unnatural.<p>2. No Framework<p>This is the most tempting approach, but I don't want to reinvent the weel.<p>Are there any good mini-frameworks/libraries for messaging/fixed-tabbar/basic mobile ui ?<p>As an example, I really like the feel of the GMail mobile app, they seem to have the fixed positioning sorted also.<p>Feedback welcome!
======
karterk
I suggest not taking the "no framework" approach, as you will never be able to
test exhaustively across the various mobile platforms (and also the various
versions in each).

I agree jQuery mobile is a bit bloated, but with better processors in phones
these days, that is no longer as much of a concern as it was a year back when
JQM project was launched.

~~~
erlendm
My main issue with JQuery mobile was that the fixed bar did not work at all
during scrolling. Will take another look though, maybe it has improved.

